# Can't find a very good article



## Caroline K (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi
I wonder if anyone can help,  when I was going through my last cycle in October,  I found a fantastic article on FF which had been written by a volunteer,  it was done in sections and subsections and literally went through every process and investigation that might come your way.  It was incredibly thorough, I think I have looked everywhere and just cannot find it.  Can you help?  If I get it I will definitely bookmark this time.  thank you in advance.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Was it the immune FAQ? :http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=242395.0

C~x


----------



## Caroline K (Nov 4, 2011)

That is the one thank you!!!!!!


----------

